# Picking my first chef knife



## leonid (Apr 22, 2015)

Hello all,

I a home cook , till now i used simpe low cost knives in my kichen, now i decided it is a good time to get a good knife to work with.

I spent a lot of time reading the forums here, wich are great i must say, and i came to this: Im looking for-

Gyuto 7-8" made of stainless steel ,wich i will use for the long run as my main knife, my buget is aroud 150$,

From what i learned there are a lot of overpriced knifes, and the most important is to hear the reviws of

the users 

ill be glad to hear your advise -

here is what i thought of:

*Kasumi 8"' *(bit too expensive, but will be gald to hear your thoughts)

http://www.chefknivestoyou.com/product/kasumi-damascus/88020.html

*Misono n112*

http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/SwedenSteelSeries.html#SwedenSteel

*Fujiwara FKM Stainless Gyuto 210mm*

http://www.chefknivestogo.com/fufkmgy21.html

*Kagayaki KG6*

http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/KAGAYAKI.html

*Tenmi-Jyuraku **GingamiNo.3 Series - TJ25G3*

*http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/Page4.html*

the last one cought my eye was the *SETO I4 pro*


but i didnt see any good reiwes on it in those forums and ill be glad to know why

Ill be gald to read your replies and reviws,

Thanks

Leonid


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi @Leonid welcome to cheftalk. First comment, the Misono swedish is a great no nonsense performer, but it is NOT stainless. You might be thinking of 19c27, that's a different swedish steel.

Are you right handed?

Do you have sharpening stones? If you don't, plan to get some for these types of knives.

Don't get caught up in damascus cladding or super steels or any of that marketing stuff. Good grinds are more important than anything else.

Look into these:

http://korin.com/Susin-Inox-Gyutou?sc=27&category=280068

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...-yo-series/gesshin-210mm-stainless-gyuto.html


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

The hiromoto you posted is good value too, but looks like out of stock in 210mm.  If you take the jump to 240mm you won't regret it.  210mm is too short sometimes.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

The Hiromoto and Geshin I'd say are about equal and better than your other picks.  You probably can't go wrong with either, but the Geshin will guaranteed be perfect, while the Hiromoto may have some FF or other issues, but you can ask Koki to check his stock beforehand.  If you talk to Jon at JKI he will tell you the exact differences of the 2.

You still have to think about sharpening.

Rick


----------



## mhpr262 (Dec 6, 2013)

> *Fujiwara FKM Stainless Gyuto 210mm*
> 
> http://www.chefknivestogo.com/fufkmgy21.html


*I have that exact same knife and I am very pleased with it. Very sharp OOTB, nice grind, flawless fit and finish.*


----------



## leonid (Apr 22, 2015)

Im really gald with your replies guys!

I shortened my list to the following:

*Gesshin*

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...-yo-series/gesshin-210mm-stainless-gyuto.html

*Fujiwara FKM Stainless Gyuto 210mm*

http://www.chefknivestogo.com/fufkmgy21.html

I do not see differences in stat or materials, cam anyone explain the 30$ difference in price?

anoher thing-

the last one cought my eye was the *SETO I4 pro*

http://www.amazon.com/SETO-Japanese-Chef-Knives-Damascus/dp/B00BS2JQFE

but i didnt see any good reiwes on it in those forums and ill be glad to know why (material, price looks good)

Thanks,

Leonid


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Jon doesn't say what steel he uses, but I'd say it was aus-10.  Coming from Jon I believe everything about the knife will be a step above the Fujiwara.

It is almost for certain the Seto is a cheap vg10 blade, Just as likely made in China as Japan, would not consider recommending it especially since it seems no one with any savy has ever purchased one, or even known anyone who has.

Rick


----------



## leonid (Apr 22, 2015)

Rick big thanks for the help!

Btw im right handed, and i do have sharping stones (waterstones, king. 1000/6000)

Ill contact Jon to check the metal.

Best regards,

Leonid


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

Rick Alan said:


> Jon doesn't say what steel he uses, but I'd say it was aus-10. Coming from Jon I believe everything about the knife will be a step above the Fujiwara.
> 
> It is almost for certain the Seto is a cheap vg10 blade, Just as likely made in China as Japan, would not consider recommending it especially since it seems no one with any savy has ever purchased one, or even known anyone who has.
> 
> Rick


that particular gesshin stainless is aus-8 at about 58-59 hrc


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks Jon.  AUS-8 is of course the same steel as Fujiwara uses in their FKM, but quality of heat treat makes all the difference in the way a knife sharpens and wears.  Again I believe Jon's knife would be well worth the few extra dollars.

Rick


----------



## leonid (Apr 22, 2015)

Good morning guys, at least here in Israel  ...

Again thanks for the replies.

Mybe it is off topic , but as a newbe in the buisness i noted that almost no one talks about the heat tratment of the product,

which is as important as the raw materials.

I looked for lots of brands:

JCK brands, Hiromoto, Kusumi , Shun, Seto, Global, Mac ,siushin, Misono and a lot of others..

I must admit that i feel i dont have the knowlge or information to pick the best combination of quality and price.

So i can only count on your experiense and reviws.

This knife im buying is for my 30 birthday.

And after a lot of thinking i decided to to put some extra money if needed, and to go for the desing that i like

(i know it doesnt contrubute to the knife quality )

Im intersted in damscus layered desing' her are my thoughts- Gyuto 210MM

*SAIUN Damascus Gyuto*

*http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/SaiunDamascusSeries.html#Saiun*

*SHIKI Tsuchime Damascus Series*

*http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/SHIKIDamascusSeries.html#SHIKIDamascusPremium*

*Tenmi-Jyuraku Damascus Series*

*http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/TenmiJyurakuDamascusSeries.html#Damascus*

What do you think?

Thanks,

Leonid


----------



## kevpenbanc (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi Leonid,
I have one of the shiki and the hiromoto that you linked to, both petties. I have no complaints about either, would recommend the hiromito due to the nicer damascus.
The hiromoto was the only knife I've bought that was not particularly sharp ootb, but a quick session on the stones put a stinky edge on it.
I've not has Benusers negative experience with damascus. My shiki is a bit scuffed due to newbie sharpening experiments and adventures a while back. But the other knives I bought are pretty much the same as when I bought them. Some have had fairly heavy use over 2 years - I just took more care of them than I did of the shiki.
Cheers
Kev


----------

